# Goals for 2010



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just curious on how many of you CO guys set goals for yourselves for the upcoming season. Also if you have done it the past what is your success rate? 

-This year my goals are to fish at least twice a week.

-Get my 10lb Walleye

-Get my first Muskie

-Try and understand Saugeye a little more and be able to catch them consistantly. 

I have never set fishing goals for myself but I think it will help improve my over all success rates.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Accomplish the Master Angler Award. I have to catch 4 fish Ohio fish in a single year.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

My goal for this year is how to master the art of catching Saugeye on trout powerbait! Antrim is the place to start I would say?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

My goals are simple,be healthy enough to fish as much as I can as soon as the ice is off.

That Misfit regains his strength and can go along with me.

Outfish Misfit each and everytime,like last year.

Make it up to Erie a few times to fish with Shortdrift

Get over my airbrushing addiction soon without having withdraws.

Have more patience with the hammer handle keepers on Buckeye this year.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

i only have one goal this fishing year. To finally get a 20 incher bronze back.. I've had a few 17's and a few 18's, but I have yet to break the 20 inch mark.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Get a river muskie, get a river pike, river fish ohio smallie, master angler, lots of eater saugeyes.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mushi I can help you out on the river pike... first 50 degree day the river is right get at me.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Make up for not being able to fish last year due to surgery and keep a tag off my toe.


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

I too want the Master Angler. Had the same goal last year though and fell short.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Mushi I can help you out on the river pike... first 50 degree day the river is right get at me.


I'm down. Got a kayak and plenty of gear! I know of a few rivers with them around here, but one really sticks out...i'm sure that's the one you are referring to!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

main goal, fish out of ohio as much as possible

past that, like mushi, river pike, but I got that this year I just want it on the fly
36in+ ohio pike, without live bait
a 10 follow day for ski's on the fly
flattheads on the fly, consistantly
topwater skis, steelhead, and lake trout
6lb smallie
and collect 20 new species, so I have an excuse to go fish the elk river for trout
200 days on the water


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Catch 1 more fish than Sowbelly


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I want 250 saugeye and another Master Angler Pin, and another Grand slam. Maybe even hit a few river smallies, and catch a flathead.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

- Learn more about the rivers and streams in central ohio

- Catch a Fish Ohio Smallmouth

- Learn more about Saugeye and catch some

- Do more catfishing for sure, want to catch a nice flathead!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> keep a tag off my toe


LOL.that is my first priority
after that,i just want to be able to fish.if i accomplish those two goals,i won't have to hear this...............


> Outfish Misfit each and everytime,like last year


of course that only happened in your dreams anyway


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is a sweet topic I never really though about making goals always just have ideas pop in my head during the season. Nice post Ohiohunter!

1. Master angler 
2. First Muskie
3. Learn as many new techniques and tricks as possible.
4. Get a couple of friends more into fishing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

-figure out the river eyes

-get a 40+ river pike

-20 inch smallie

-make it up to erie as much as possible

I already hit my goal of ice fishing as much as possible

I think between ohiohunter,bopper and myself we will be able to help each other out as much as possible


----------



## Welsh Dragon (Jun 18, 2008)

Great topic. I have many more, but these are my top 5:
1. First Musky
2. First Pike (as an adult)
3. First Lake Erie Smallmouth
4. Take at least 5 days off work to do nothing but fish
5. Have one day where I fish 3 different streams and catch at least 5 different species


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Welsh Dragon said:


> Great topic. I have many more, but these are my top 5:
> 1. First Musky
> 
> 5. Have one day where I fish 3 different streams and catch at least 5 different species


I have the PERFECT spot for you.... Groveport...of Bixby...hint hint


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> I have the PERFECT spot for you.... Groveport...of Bixby...hint hint


hahaha come on kyle I only have like 3 spots lol jk.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

lol just remember who showed you it! i'm feeling this florida trip, we gotta talk logistics.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

fishintechnician said:


> I think between ohiohunter,bopper and myself we will be able to help each other out as much as possible


I got to get that 20 incher this spring/summer/fall... I'll have plenty of time to do so this year.. Also Ditto on the River Eyes.....


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i would like to get back to fishing hard core now that i am fully divorced  i havent had a 250 day plus fishing year in about 3years now but i hope to change this. also my list will be:

catch my first 10lb walleye

conquer the hot august saugeyes 

and get better at trolling for walleye/saugeye

i guess overall just get back to the basics and catch fish last year was my worst year ever i didnt get out even when i could i just didnt i have no idea what happen but 2010 has started out more than great so this may be my year for everything fishing and life good luck to all


----------



## Wanda Walleye (Feb 22, 2008)

My goal this year is the same as every year except I want to spend about 10,000.00 less and still have the same numbers with fishing less as well. Quicker tickets is my main goal.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Have my first year of retirement (2010) provide the needed time to fish as much as I'd like - to develop a network of friends to fish with - become more active in local clubs - OGF / WBSA / MOWC etc - get some local kids out to fish - have fun with all of it !!!


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> lol just remember who showed you it! i'm feeling this florida trip, we gotta talk logistics.


Hahaha I know. I have only been there twice. I like the creeks but once it gets too warm I do not get on them much. And FLORIDA IS FOR SURE ON! I mean think about it, warm weather, peacock bass, pier fishing, fishing in the everglades... How does a fisherman say no haha.


----------



## selfishboy22 (Feb 9, 2009)

2010 should be much better for me. i had 2 carpal tunnel syndrome surgeries in 2009 making it hard for me to go fishing. my hands and wrists are still having problems, might still have ms or something. anyway i caught only 4 fish in 2009, 3 smallies and 1 yellowbelly. i usually fish places close cause my wife only likes to fish for an hour or 2. i plan on going to deer creek, buckeye lake, alum creek and other places. any advise on these and on madison lake, darby bends lakes and osprey lake would be helpful.


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

My goal is to fish more and work less this year.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Buy a boat,and go fishing 100% more than last year.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Keep the boat and electronics running and go at least as much as last year.


----------



## WildNFishin (Feb 11, 2008)

Goals for 2010, learn to catch saugeyes more consistantly, to get out more often, to get my first Muskie, to get at least one fish ohio while shooting for a grand slam, & to get to know some of the great guys here and learn more.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Figure the eyes out, land first muskie, beat personal best in eyes, flatties and crappie and lastly go for the master angler...good luck to everyone!!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Some pretty interesting goals to read! This has had me entertained for a couple days. It seems like everyone has the opportunity to help some one out. I know I have learned a learned a lot from the guys I fish with and have met from OGF.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

My only goal is to catch a 20+ in smallmouth out of the olentangy when someone else is with me. I have nabbed one or two a year when out by myself. I want proof!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I dream of a followup trip to Zapata TX for some FALCON Lake PIGS!
My goal being a few LMB over 10lbs which I just missed in 09'

A trip or 2 to NY, Chamount Bay and Dunkirk for mass exodus smallmouth!! 

Possibly heading to NWT for some super gators.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

1. Go fishing more often
2. Catch more fish
3. Perform sea trials on newly installed kicker
4. Install and learn to operate Humminbird 788CI
5. Practice more catch and release due to item 2
6. Take nephews/nieces fishing
7. Show seaturd how to catch a walleye


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

2010 goals are as follow:
1) catch as many eyes as fishslim did last year (i know i'm dreaming)
2) Get a Master Angler pin with these fish; Musky, Walleye, Saugeye, Crappie, & Bluegill
3) Get all 5 of those mounted
4) Get boat in the water! (this is top priority)
5) Catch a black bass on every new crankbait bought during this off season. (i went nuts so probably won't happen... I had cabin fever and didn't know what to do with myself)


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

I would like to master the secret to the Alum musky fishing and
win the OGF crappie tournament. I'm dreaming BIG, lol


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

leupy said:


> Make up for not being able to fish last year due to surgery and keep a tag off my toe.


That is a very good goal and I hope you achieve it.

My goal is to take my boat out at least four times a month when the water is open. Doesn't matter where, just get it in the water as much as possible.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Do some fishing on erie for some smallies.
Get a master angler.
Get either a Flathead or my first musky.


----------



## druw900 (Mar 4, 2009)

My Goals are 

1. Win the OGF Crappie Tournament 

2. Get my first Musky

3. Catch more bass than last year

4. Actually eat a fish that I caught

5. Fish the walleye run


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

1, to be a beter dad to take the kids fishing more
2, to get my 17 year old his first muskie
3,to get the 9 year old to leave his line in the water and out of the tree's
4,to fish as much as humenly posibel 
5,do all the things i didnt do last year
6,to take the boat out more
7,TO REMEMBER TO TAKE MY A.D.H.D MED'S SO I DONT HAVE SO MUCH TO DO NEXT YEAR


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been to Florida 2 times fishing and the biggest LM is 6 lbs. I beat that last year with my 6-10 here in Ohio. I am going the last week of April and my goal is to catch that 10lber. Each trip was better than the last, so here's to a lot of hoping!


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Never was much into numbers or sizes. BUT, each year I try to have more FUN than the year before. Therefore, my goal this year is to have more fun fishing with my son and/or brother. (Grandkids coming soon too when they get a little older).


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I see a lot of members are setting their sights on their first musky this year. That is GREAT to see!

I have 3 goals for this year:

1. Catch a musky while casting.

2. Catch a husky musky(42"s).

3. Catch a smallie 20"s or bigger.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I would like to do a couple things.

I've become VERY found of the toothy critters. I've caught plenty of saugeye, a couple walleye, but I've never had a chance at pike or musky. I would LOOOOVE to be able to get a hold of a couple of each! They dont have to be huge, but i just want to catch some. Toothy fish are my fav, and i'm going to focous more on them this year. Musky at Alum, and CC, but i'm struggling on where to target pike. ANY help would be great!! HAVE GEAR, WILL TRAVEL!


----------

